# Chế độ chăm sóc da chống lại bức xạ mặt trời phù hợp cho từng độ tuổi



## vietmom (13/9/18)

Ở mỗi độ tuổi khác nhau, làn da cũng cần chăm sóc theo những chế độ riêng biệt.
Bất kể bao nhiêu tuổi, bạn đều phải bảo vệ và chăm sóc da khỏi tác động của bức xạ mặt trời. Một mặt, các tia UV có hại luôn tồn tại suốt 365 ngày trong năm. Ngay cả trong những ngày nhiều mây, 80% tia nắng mặt trời cũng có thể tấn công làn da bạn. Mặt khác, theo báo cáo Chỉ số tia UV toàn cầu của Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới, khói mù trong khí quyển cũng có thể làm tăng tiếp xúc của da với bức xạ tia cực tím.




​Nếu bạn chưa biết, hậu quả của việc không bảo vệ da khỏi tác động của các tia UV là vô cùng nguy hiểm: hình thành nếp nhăn, phá vỡ collagen và tăng nguy cơ mắc ung thư da. Nhiều nghiên cứu đã uớc tính 90% ung thư da là do các tia gây hại của mặt trời gây ra. Ngoài ra, theo Viện Da liễu Hoa Kỳ, cứ 5 người Mỹ thì có một được chẩn đoán mắc bệnh ung thư da tại một thời điểm nào đó trong đời họ.

Do đó, hình thành thói quen chăm sóc da theo từng độ tuổi với các biện pháp chống nắng sẽ giúp bạn bảo vệ làn da của mình.

*TUỔI 20+*
Theo các chuyên gia, việc chăm sóc da ở độ tuổi 20 được xem là quan trọng nhất. Mặc dù bạn không dễ mắc ung thu da ở giai đoạn này, nhưng quá trình tiếp xúc với các tia bức xạ mặt trời từ lúc nhỏ có thể làm cho hàng rào bảo vệ da bị tổn thương. Điều này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của làn da về lâu dài. Nếu bạn đang bước vào độ tuổi này, bạn có thể chăm sóc da bằng những biện pháp sau đây:


Tránh tắm nắng bằng Tanning bed: Theo  Elizabeth Hale, một bác sĩ da liễu và giáo sư da liễu lâm sàng  tại Trung tâm Y tế Langone, Đại học New York chi biết sử dụng tanning bed để có làn da nâu sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ u ác tính lên đến 75%. Ngoài ra, theo Tổ chức Skin Cancer tại Mỹ, những người tắm nắng theo hình thức này còn khả năng mắc u ác tính gấp 6 lần ở độ tuổi 20 so với những người khác.
Luôn sử dụng kem chống nắng: Bất kể mùa nào, bạn cũng nên sử dụng kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF trên 30.
Khám da liễu định kỳ (1-2 năm một lần): Chìa khóa để bảo vệ làn da một cách tốt nhất là luôn phòng ngừa và kịp thời phát hiện.
Đeo kính chống nắng: Tia tử ngoại cũng có thể gây ra các bệnh về thị giác như đục thủy tinh thể, thoái hóa điểm vàng hay nghiêm trọng hơn là viêm màng não. Do đó, hãy chuẩn bị cho mình một cặp kính mát có thể ngăn ngừa tia UVA và UVB để giúp cho đôi mắt được bảo vệ tốt nhất.




​*TUỔI 30+*
Những năm 30 là thời điểm bạn bắt đầu nhận thấy những tác động không mong muốn của việc tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời xuất hiện trên da. Để giúp giảm thiểu những thiệt hại, bạn cần phải bảo vệ làn da bằng những cách sau:


Bảo vệ làn da mỏng manh xung quanh mắt: Một trong những dấu hiệu cho thấy làn da lão hóa do ánh nắng mặt trời chính là sự xuất hiện của dấu chân chim. Để chống lại nguy cơ này, bạn nên đeo kính râm mỗi ngày khi ra ngoài.
Tránh ra đường khi ánh nắng mặt trời mạnh và có hại nhất: Theo Robin Evans, một bác sĩ da liễu được chứng nhận bởi hội đồng khoa học tại Southern Connecticut Dermatology,  từ 10 giờ sáng đến 4 giờ chiều là thời điểm ánh nắng mặt trời chứa rất nhiều tia cực tím. Vì vậy, bạn không nên hoặc hạn chế làm việc, đi lại ngoài trời trong khoảng thời gian này.
Bảo vệ collagen tự nhiên trong cơ thể: Collagen vốn được biết đến với công dụng tăng độ săn chắc, sức khỏe và kết cấu của da. Nếu mất đi lượng collagen tự nhiên, làn da của bạn sẽ trở nên mỏng manh, xuất hiện các nếp nhăn và nhanh lão hóa. Do đó, bảo vệ da trước các tia bức xạ của mặt trời có thể làm chậm quá trình phân hủy collagen trên da.




​*TUỔI 40+*
Phần lớn các dấu hiệu lão hóa da sớm đến từ việc tiếp xúc với ánh nắng quá nhiều. Nếu bạn không chăm sóc da kỹ lưỡng vào những năm 20 và 30, các chuyên gia da liễu nhấn mạnh rằng độ tuổi 40 là lúc bạn cần phải nghiêm túc thiết lập thói quen chăm sóc da. Ngoài việc bổ sung vào thói quen làm đẹp kem chống nắng thì bạn cần phải sử dụng các loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng da có chứa các thành phần như:


Hydroquinone, Axit Kojic, Axit Azaleic hoặc Vitamin C: giảm sắc tố hoặc ngăn ngừa sự hình thành sắc tố gây sạm da
Axit hyaluronic: tăng khả năng ngậm nước và các liên kết peptit của da để góp phần củng cố sự hình thành collagen và elastin
Enzyme sửa chữa ADN




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

